# Kings doing easy layup drills,



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

I bet the Mavs get blown away by 20 with walker taking 20 shots.

DARIUS SONGAILA doing a number on Walker.

The Mavs already have 3 rebounds in 20 minutes into the game...wow.

The Mavs sure look real good now.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> I bet the Mavs get blown away by 20 with walker taking 20 shots.
> 
> DARIUS SONGAILA doing a number on Walker.
> ...



songaila has 4 points all on freethrows. Heck are you talking about. You need to stop with all the exaggerating. The mavs have practiced ONCE AND this is their first preseason game together. You don't think it takes time for players to learn each other? Like I said before I can't believe you are 34


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

last time I checked it was preseason, go back where you came from, we don't need another bitter fan ruining our forum, just like after we made the Jamison trade...............boy what bitter fans TRY to do, and how many excuses on how your team isn't good.


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

Man Benfica you get off this trade. Let's make a bet if 'Toine does better I have control your signature and avatar if he does bad you have control of mine. Deal? Probaly not because you know who's better.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

what a surprise
Benfica bashing the Mavs? unheard of!!!


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Can we have crap like this deleted? The hater, as I will now refer to all people who come here to talk nothing but trash about our team, is just wasting space.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mike</b>!
> Man Benfica you get off this trade. Let's make a bet if 'Toine does better I have control your signature and avatar if he does bad you have control of mine. Deal? Probaly not because you know who's better.


Get ready for a season of this anytime Antoine has a poor game and Raef has a good one.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Mike*

All I know is that the Celtics are so glad to get Lafrenz/Jiri for Walker. Walker never shows up in big games, is a lousy defender, shoots 19.9 shots a game with bad percentage.
What, the Mavs are going to let Walker be the assists guy and turn Nash into a Shoot first guard. Would you prefer the ball
in Walkers hands verus Nash.

Think guys, what does this trade do to improve the Mavs.


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

Benfica how about my bet? You want to run your mouth so let's make it.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

Walker was the reason we won the Indiana series in last years playoffs and he was the reason we did so well against New Jersey back in 2002. Paul Pierce was whining and crying on the sidelines about the refs not giving him every call when Antoine motivated this team and the so called Celtics superstar Paul Pierce back into the game. (A game I saw live)
He has hit game winning shots against the Lakers, Sixers and Heat to just name a few.
Someone sounds a little bitter lol.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!
> Walker was the reason we won the Indiana series in last years playoffs and he was the reason we did so well against New Jersey back in 2002. Paul Pierce was whining and crying on the sidelines about the refs not giving him every call when Antoine motivated this team and the so called Celtics superstar Paul Pierce back into the game. (A game I saw live)
> He has hit game winning shots against the Lakers, Sixers and Heat to just name a few.
> Someone sounds a little bitter lol.


walker sucks. He got schooled by martin and has a poor attitude....


he acts like he is entitled to be called a star basketball player.  the celtics will be better off without him


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> 
> 
> walker sucks. He got schooled by martin and has a poor attitude....
> ...


Somehow I don't think your too objective. How any 3-time All-Star
can be said to suck is beyond me.

Now if you want to say that he developed a bad attitude in Boston.
And that he started taking too many bad shots trying to be
something that he is not, that I could believe. But the guy is
a talented player and in the right situation he will be great.

I certainly hope that the Mavericks are that situation. We need 
him to do what he did in his first game with the Mavs. He
passed the ball well. Rebounded the ball and looked to shoot
only if he was open. I think if he does that his shooting % will
go way up. 

1/2 of 1 preseason game does not mean squat but it was a
glimpse of how Walker could really fit in on this team. One of
the things that makes the Kings so good is they give the ball
to Vlade and Weber on the high post and they distribute the ball
from there. They are both great passers and it makes the Kings
difficult to defend. This is what Walker could do for the Mavs.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

He isn't objective. He is a Paul Pierce fanatic . Any Celtic fan that comes over to this board and starts talking down on Antoine is doing it because they hate when anyone but Pierce gets credit
for the success of the Celtics the last two years.
In fact PatBateman is the worst offender at this next to thetruth nickname twins (Who I am sure are the same person)
Notice he didn't have a word to say about the Indiana series in his post. That is because it is okay for Pierce to have a bad series (He still gets the credit for winning when he only showed up for 2 quarters total in the 6 game series) but if Antoine has a bad series it's time to string him up by his toe nails.

I love this bad attitude crap too (and believe me it is all crap) It is just Danny Ainge being defensive because people called him on the idiot he is.






> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> Somehow I don't think your too objective. How any 3-time All-Star
> ...


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> Somehow I don't think your too objective. How any 3-time All-Star
> ...


ur right, to say he sucks is probably taking it too far. It is just the attitude of entitlement that shows what kind of player he truly is. Here is a guy who for numerous seasons did no off-season conditioning and openly admitted to eating fried chicken everyday. Constantly bickering with the refs, refusing to play down low, overstepping his role as captain of the team(I mean just look at his comments before he was traded, putting his teammates into place and saying that he refused to change the system)... Here is a guy that was a problem player for us and no one wants to admit it. We had zero chance of winning with him. He is not a leader. Now for your sake, he is a baller and if he can drop his ego down a few notches, it will benefit dallas. the difference is that you dont need to rely on him to be a leader, and in boston we were thin on talent....he simply just could not deliver, but in ur case, even if he does not deliver you still have enough talent and game to get to the finals.

Also, dont listen to Iinteam either, she is a rabid walker supporter. yes the indiana series was great, but I look at the whole big picture of walker in boston....

so much promise with underachieving delivery

in dallas, even if he turns things drastically around, you still will not have gotten the better of us in this trade simply because toine was never going to turn it around in boston. cheers.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

Don't quote the biggest biased idiot in Boston and think what he says is fact. The fact is that Ainge didn't start this Walker slam campaign till the media and I mean the whole media (thats includes ESPN) got on his case for this stupid trade.
Anyone remember Danny's comment about knowing more then anyone about the Celtics. Oh please he has been in town 4 months.


You bet I am an Antoine defender. People like you make me sick. You talk out of both sides of your mouth and you are clueless times two.
Walker wasn't perfect but you refuse to give him any kind of credit for what he brought to the Celtics.
You are being blind (dumb, deaf and stupid too) if you think Paul Pierce can carry the Celtics to a Championship. We were a lot closer to one if Ainge had given Antoine any kind of chance but as I told you before (which you refused to listen too) that Ainge had no intentions of keeping Antoine on this team. He has been trying to trade him from the first second he came to town. I was right about that and I am right about you.

Why are you at the Mavericks board anyway. Your sole purpous here is to insult one of their players and try to convince the world that Pierce and only Pierce was the reason the Celtics made the playoffs the last two years when I have proven over and over again that you talk through your @#$
If it wasn't for Antoine there would have been no win in 2003 and the 2002 playoffs would have ended in Philadelphia. Even the Philadelphia media gave Antoine the credit for winning that series.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!
> Don't quote the biggest biased idiot in Boston and think what he says is fact. The fact is that Ainge didn't start this Walker slam campaign till the media and I mean the whole media (thats includes ESPN) got on his case for this stupid trade.
> Anyone remember Danny's comment about knowing more then anyone about the Celtics. Oh please he has been in town 4 months.
> 
> ...


I will give antoine credit for bringing many happy memories, but also some bad ones of him jawing with refs, eating fried chicken over the summer when he should have been conditioning, not accepting his teammates into the fold and hogging the spotlight for himself, i could go on

why am i at the mavs board,,,,to annoy you of course. I want to tell them they got a very good, perhaps great player, who never would cut it for us in boston but may help bring them a championship....this trade works both ways and may work out for both teams, it has already worked out for the c's since they get cap space and a draft pick for a guy who was going to walk, and this is even before we have seen the two guys they acquired play for them(not counting mills of course)

you are clueless too if you dont recognize that ainge helped bring the c's several of those banners hanging above your head as you sit on your high horse. Antoine never brought us one. I am not a rabid pp fan as you say, in fact my favorite player on the c's was anotine, williams, and mcarty. you can keep kissing walkers %#^ all you want as you talk through your own.....he wont be missed by many in boston, and neither will you


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

Blah, Blah, Blah, Blah.
Are you even old enough to remember Danny Ainge as a Celtic? My guess is not because if you did you would know that he sucked as a player. He always took bad shots and nearly lost them them 86 series when he continued to take stupid shots and Larry Bird had to pull him to the side to tell him to stop.

I guess you don't remember him hoisting up 3 after 3 after 3 either?
You are a joke and I know longer have the time to explain basketball to you. Go watch some 80's games on Sports Classic and get back to me when you know anything about what went on when Danny Ainge was a Celtic. LMAO



> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> 
> 
> I will give antoine credit for bringing many happy memories, but also some bad ones of him jawing with refs, eating fried chicken over the summer when he should have been conditioning, not accepting his teammates into the fold and hogging the spotlight for himself, i could go on
> ...


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!
> Blah, Blah, Blah, Blah.
> Are you even old enough to remember Danny Ainge as a Celtic? My guess is not because if you did you would know that he sucked as a player. He always took bad shots and nearly lost them them 86 series when he continued to take stupid shots and Larry Bird had to pull him to the side to tell him to stop.
> 
> ...


you're bitterness towards ainge has been so apparent from the start that its ridiculous. I can just see you in your room with a dartboard and big target of ainge up...lmao

you are the joke....you have blind hatred. I have none. Danny ainge has wronged you, so what, go cry in your pillow. He will bring the celtics at least to the finals and you will be eating crow....something many on the boston board would love to see....why don't you crawl back under that rock you promised you were going to go to?

I am from now on ignoring your posts, so anything you write to me after this point will not be read. Have fun with your rage!


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

His bitteress towards Ainge, how 'bout your bitterness towards WalkeR? 

Seriously I don't know what the hell you are talking about. You bash him every chance you can and when someone says you're wrong and they were ignorant remarks, you start trying to down play it. 

Oh I know I went to far that's not what I meant. MY GOD, I don't know how many Igonorant remarks you made then once says someone says they'e stupid remarks, you try and cover it up like you have a clue. I'm tired of you posting with a sentence saying "walker sucks" in every one of your posts. 

I'm sure you are etter without Walker, you're exactly right. The Boston Celtics are a championship caliber team with Raef Lamarshmallow.

Get this Mavs fans, every Celtic fan thinks this makes them better in the future, and is a "GREAT" cap situation. 

"WE finally don't have to worry about Walker's extension." Well they basically extended it for a player 20x worse! If they wanted cap relief, let the guy walk and sign Curry in '05. 

Man, I remember the KT and Ward for Lafrentz rumors. Every MAvs fan was shouting "do it". Instead we get an all star and a gret backup, but according to Celtic fans they got the better end of the deal. REmember the tade wan't made to make the Celtics better, it was to get Walker out of there. That is exactly what happened in Indiana(Bird, Thomas) except they got a better coach in return and didn't kick their team out of the playoffs.


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

"go cry on you pillow?" 

Congrats! We have a 13 year old on our hands. Leave him alone, he wasn't alive when Ainge was a Celtic, but that still gives him the right to talk trash to people that wer, LMAO.

He backs up his remarks, he doesn't have exactly hate! he pointed out a few negatives about Ainge, because you basically labeled Ainge GOD. 

Have you seen your hate against Walker? The thing is he knows what he's talking about and from what I see in your posts you don't!


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jacres318</b>!
> "go cry on you pillow?"
> 
> Congrats! We have a 13 year old on our hands. Leave him alone, he wasn't alive when Ainge was a Celtic, but that still gives him the right to talk trash to people that wer, LMAO.
> ...


I don't have hate against Walker and you are out of your element when it comes to commenting about Iinteam's perspective. He has hated on Ainge and Pierce since they began to take charge in Boston. Actually, I was alive when Ainge was playing for the celtics and I was over ten years old at the time, so I had about the same cognizance as you do presently.

Let me tell you that you can come over to the Boston board and tell us over and over again how you raped us in this trade. We'll just get a good chuckle in the end. At least now we accept that our team has no chance. You on the other hand are delusional enough to think that the Mavs will be hoisting that trophy this year. Your act is played, you refer to me as being immature, yet you come onto our board and use the term "rape" when describing the trade. Get some perspective man.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

I have never hated on Pierce, EVER, that is a blatant lie.
I don't think he is the best player in the league but that is just me being truthful and realistic. Not a biased blind person such as yourself.

I know all about Danny Ainge and everything I said about him came true didn't it PatBatemean. I told you he wanted Antoine gone at any cost. This was before he ever gave him a chance and I was right. He took one of the first stupid deals he was offered without any regard to what was best for the Celtics.
If you can't tell what a jerk Ainge is by his comments the last week then you are just being blind. He proved that he has no class by spreading untruths and blatant lies just to make it seem like he didn't make a mistake.

The fact remains you have biased hatred of Antoine because you are a Paul Pierce fan. You prove that every time you post a word. You can't post one comment about Antoine without finding a way to talk about how much better Pierce is because of this or that.
All having to do with why Walker was the bad guy. The fact is you don't know what you are talking about.


Patbateman is just mad because I called what Ainge was gonna do 5 months ago and everything I said came true. I pointed out the truth about what Ainge is like and certain blind Pierce fans couldn't take hearing the truth. You are right I do hate Danny Ainge. I hate what he has done to this team and what he is about to do to this team. (Meaning the Celtics) He cares more about making this team his own then he does about winning and if pointing out the truth makes you mad then that is just too bad. 

You are spreading your hatred at the Mavericks board for a reason. You are obviously trying to convince the Mavericks fans that they should not even give Antoine a chance. Does he really threaten your Pierce fandom that much that you feel the need to do this?


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

what did I just say? like I said you try and cover it up. I said we raped you after about ten ignorant posts of Walker Sucks, Raef is the future. Then incase you didn't know, Rape is often used when someone gets the short end of the stick in a trade. Great God! Anyone who wants to see this guy in action go over to the C's board. 

Ya'll can't even come up with a better post to why ya'll will have the last laugh, besides Walker sucks. Man you respond to my post on the C's board with "the mavs suck, Walker sucks and he Mavs have no chemistry what so ever." 

I guess you are right that has 30 year old written all over it, LMAO

I never said the trophy was ours, I said it was ignorant to say the C's are a better team. Man, the damn trade wasn't made to make the C's a better TEAM!

If you don't hate Walker than that must mean I hate the Mavs. 

you don't hate Walker? lol!:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jacres318</b>!
> 
> 
> I never said the trophy was ours,


But the trophy is ours and Im saying it!:

WE WILL WIN THE CHAMPIONSHIP THIS YEAR!


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jacres318</b>!
> what did I just say? like I said you try and cover it up. I said we raped you after about ten ignorant posts of Walker Sucks, Raef is the future. Then incase you didn't know, Rape is often used when someone gets the short end of the stick in a trade. Great God! Anyone who wants to see this guy in action go over to the C's board.
> 
> Ya'll can't even come up with a better post to why ya'll will have the last laugh, besides Walker sucks. Man you respond to my post on the C's board with "the mavs suck, Walker sucks and he Mavs have no chemistry what so ever."
> ...


you're calling me immature? let's not forget who started all of this. you purposefully came over to the boston board to gloat over the fact that you had bettered us in the trade. Now how is that mature?

You couldn't just keep your pent up glee to yourself, you had to come over to the boston board and share it with people who didn't give a s*it what you had to say. let's make a deal. I'll stay on the celtics board and you stay on the mavs board. Iinteam can come be an honorary member of the mavs baord because we dont want her negativity on the celtics board.


ps- instead of your colloquialism "ya'll", try replacing it with the english language equivalent of you. it saves you writing a letter.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!
> You are right I do hate Danny Ainge.


finally, it has taken a while to get you to admit this, to finally write it out in words.

Let's just now agree to disagree and go our separate ways


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> ps- instead of your colloquialism "ya'll", try replacing it with the english language equivalent of you. it saves you writing a letter.


Webster's dictionary has "ya'll" as slang actually. I'm just wondering how the Boston or New English accent is justified in the english language. Adding extra sounds to words out of no where.... damn yankees


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Webster's dictionary has "ya'll" as slang actually. I'm just wondering how the Boston or New English accent is justified in the english language. Adding extra sounds to words out of no where.... damn yankees


paack the cah in hahvad yad!


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Webster's dictionary has "ya'll" as slang actually. I'm just wondering how the Boston or New English accent is justified in the english language. Adding extra sounds to words out of no where.... damn yankees


The Boston accent doesn't add sounds to words-- it just that in Boston, most r's are silent.

Ogden Nash wrote:
The one-L lama,
He's a priest.
The two-L llama,
He's a beast.
And I will bet
A silk pajama
There isn't any
Three-L lllama.*

But in Boston, a Three-L lllama is a big fiyah in Reveah.


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

again you prove my point! every time you avoid your ignorance and try and pin something on someone else. This time I used the word "Ya'll", lol. You don't backup your OWN remarks, you just say something about the other poster. Then I went over to your board and I saw about 20 posts saying what a great cap move and we are tons better in the future. God kill me for giving my own opinion! It's not like I created a damn thread. I responded to a few posts that I thought were ignorant.

I didn't go over to your board to bash the C's, I responded to a few posts and it probably came out that way, If it did I guess it probably shoudv'e(you going to pin this on me, for saying shouldv'e?). People saying Raef is better than Toine and it's a great cap move is just ignorant, i wasn't trying to bash anyone, just help a few people out on their B-ball knowledge.

Agreed stay off this board and I won't think twice about coming to yours if you won't come to this one.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Do you ever get the feeling you just might be talking to a brick wall with this guy? Don't waste your time trying to discuss basketball with someone with so little regard for the game.

I have been a Celtics fan for many years. My very first Celtics memory is of seeing Bill Russell play live. I have lived through very trying times as a Celtics fan and have never seen such biased unfounded hatred as I do when it comes to Antoine Walker.
The people of Boston should be ashamed of the way they treated him while he was here. He always gave 100% and was a true Celtic in every sense of the word. He had some ups and downs as a player but turned into a great player and an even better human being.
He will be missed around here.
When he comes back to town he is owed a great reception for what he accomplished here in Boston. Anyone who doesn't give him this isn't a real fan of the game.
Unfortunetly, the current Celtics fans don't seem to care much about the tradition of this team. They only care about winning.
As a Celtics fan I must say it is very sad to see.



> Originally posted by <b>Jacres318</b>!
> again you prove my point! every time you avoid your ignorance and try and pin something on someone else. This time I used the word "Ya'll", lol. You don't backup your OWN remarks, you just say something about the other poster. Then I went over to your board and I saw about 20 posts saying what a great cap move and we are tons better in the future. God kill me for giving my own opinion! It's not like I created a damn thread. I responded to a few posts that I thought were ignorant.
> 
> I didn't go over to your board to bash the C's, I responded to a few posts and it probably came out that way, If it did I guess it probably shoudv'e(you going to pin this on me, for saying shouldv'e?). People saying Raef is better than Toine and it's a great cap move is just ignorant, i wasn't trying to bash anyone, just help a few people out on their B-ball knowledge.
> ...


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

Again you seem to have no clue what you are talking about. I have admitted I don't like Ainge and have repeated the very wording your just quoted several times in the past on the Celtics board. He is ruining from favorite team of all time and I as a paying customer have the right to call him out on what he is doing.
Where do you get the idea that you are the only one allowed an opinion.
This is a Mavericks board. You came here spouting your blind hatred of Antoine and you can't handle the fact that you can't turn every Mavericks fan into someone who blindly hates Antoine just because Antoine had the nerve to contribute and take some credit away from Paul Pierce.




> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> 
> 
> finally, it has taken a while to get you to admit this, to finally write it out in words.
> ...


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*The team is broken*

The Mavs need to trade one of their starters for a decent center. The Mavs are 0-2 and heading for the lottery with this lineup.

There is only one ball, so having 5 20+ scorers doesn't make you a better team. You need good role players who set picks, screens, fouls and other dirty work. 

This team was put together to score 120 and give up 130 what
good is that. Walker will put up great numbers, but the Mavs will
be a middle tier team.

This will go down as one of the worst trades in history.


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

what in the hell? we're 1-1! Plus Shaq scored 16 against Fortson, When's the last time you seen Raef Lamarshmallow hold Shaq under 40? No center Problems in Big D, it was an upgrade with Fortson over Raef. Remember Fortson was starting over Raef before the trade. 

Now take your racist posts somewhere else! There is no one in Hell that sees how hard Fortson works and his somewhat of success against Shaq would say we don't have a legit center.

Remember Nellie's small ball success against the Spurs? wasn't Najera playing center? Plus when Fortson does get in trouble we have a lot of good team defenders on our team to help him out.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: The team is broken*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> The Mavs are 0-2 and heading for the lottery with this lineup.


Guess this sums it all up. 
:laugh: 
Another one star unaccurate post. Mavs are 1-1 and if they get a lottery pick this year it will be throught a trade. 

Do you actually feel better about yourself after you post crap like this on the Mavs board?


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Jacre318*

What is your problem, can't you debate without insults. Why do
keep playing that race card. Don't BS me about Fortson being
a better player than Raef. Fortson couldn't even start for the lowly Golden State Warriors. You have a problem with good athletic white players. All Fortson does is rebound, his defense makes Raef all-world. Have you seen how easy it is for the opposition to make layups. 

This was a stupid trade that made the Mavs a worst team.

Oh, excuse me, Mavs beat the powerhouse under man Golden State 95-87 Playing without Jason R. and Murphy. Woop di do.
If Speedy had a half way decent game this would have easily been won by the Warriors.PG: 

Speedy Claxton (5.8 ppg)
SG: Calbert Cheaney (8.6 ppg)
SF: Mike Dunleavy Jr. (5.7 ppg)
PF: Clifford Robinson (12.2 ppg)
C: Erick Dampier (8.2 ppg)

Good win against a powerhouse.

Fortson' line in that game 0 0 0 0 1PF, what a player.

Jace318, calling someone a racists is a very very serious thing. I am surprised you don't get banned for that. If someone had said that to my face I would smash their face in.


----------

